

Researchers first to create a single-molecule diode - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2015-05-single-molecule-diode.html

======
th0br0
That's a very weird naming pattern for articles that phys.org seems to follow:
XXX does XYZ. Now I'm quite aware that that's the usual "buzzfeed" approach
for naming their posts but I'd expect more from a science website.

Seeing "Researchers first to create a single-molecule diode", "Engineer
develops real-time listeria biosensor prototype", "Physicists develop
efficient method of signal transmission from nanocomponents" et al. I'm
wondering what the intended audience for their articles is.

Anyhow, after researching the article at hand I quickly discovered that the
text is actually copied in verbatim from the official news release which was
titled "One step closer to a single-molecule device". Maybe we could change
the URL to that? (Not sure whether there's a better source than the
newswise.com one though - it looks quite official )

[http://www.newswise.com/articles/one-step-closer-to-a-
single...](http://www.newswise.com/articles/one-step-closer-to-a-single-
molecule-device)

~~~
anigbrowl
Phys.org is a science news aggregator website. I don't think there's any great
advantage in linking to a PR service instead. reply

